# PSU : Will PSU CX430 support [B]R7 265[/B]  OR  [B]GTX 750 Ti[/B] ???



## Alive_Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

Processor:	     AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
Motherboard: ASUS M5A97 R2.0
Memory:	     G.Skill DDR3: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL [X2]
Hard Disk:     WD WD10EZEX Blue 1 TB + 1TB WD Portable USB3.0
LCD Model:    DELL S2240L
Case:	     Cooler Master: K380 + 2 x 120mm Fan : Deepcool
*PSU:         Corsair CX 430 V2*
Software:	     Microsoft Windows 7 SP1

The above mentioned is my config .. I am planning to buy a new GPU (Since my existing one is dead -Sapphire HD5760)
The GPU which I am planning is *R7 265*  OR  *GTX 750 Ti*

Will my PSU support this configuration?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 27, 2015)

Easily


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

Corsair CX 430 V2 easily will support either of the GPU's till R9 270x itself.


----------

